# what would be a good price for Madagascar Rosewood (bois de rose)



## Marker (Aug 4, 2013)

I have come across 144 Madagascar rosewood pen blanks...also known as Bois de rose.....What are these worth??   I cant find them for sale anywhere.

   What should I offer the guy for all of these???   He is getting rid of all of his wood working stuff, and I believe that he wants to sell them all...

  I just would like to know what they are worth....so I can make him an offer....I may be able to get all 144 of them cheap.

  Have any of you every bought this type of wood?   what did it cost..

   I dont need all 144 blanks...

   If I am able to get them all would anyone be interested in some???


----------



## edstreet (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like the spread on that wood is $80 to $280 / BF, depending on figure, grade etc.
Average $ seems to be $150 / BF.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 4, 2013)

*The supply of this wood is limited and restricted.*

I like bois de rose and ebony but both have problems with supply.

This wood species is in CITES Appendix III, and is on the IUCN Red List. It is listed as endangered due to a population reduction of over 50% in the past three generations, caused by a decline in its natural range, and exploitation.


Please be careful to buy only old stock because illegal logging is being promoted in Madagascar, mostly by Chinese traders---see the September 2010 National Geographic for a great story about this. China has taken over 7000 cubic meters (a cubic meter is about 424 board feet) of this wood from Madagascar, mostly cut from National Parks through a corrupt government arrangement of kickbacks. Be careful not to buy rosewood from China as you would be supporting the plunder of Madagascar. In general all wood items from China should be suspect for environmental violations/abuses.  

It is normal for blank prices for this to be between $4.50 and $6 a blank.  I would make sure you can obtain any certs and paper work  if you have a large amount.

If you are looking for another source, look at Griffin (sp?) Exotic Wood


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I just bought some from Griffin the other day.  5.70 per and they have a limit of three per order. Says it's preban stock. I've never used any before.


----------



## Marker (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info,    I will offer the guy $300 for all 144 blanks....if he will take it I will grab them up.




Bocere1 said:


> I just bought some from Griffin the other day.  5.70 per and they have a limit of three per order. Says it's preban stock. I've never used any before.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 4, 2013)

if it's the real stuff I will take some off your hands. let me know.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 4, 2013)

*I would be interested..*

in say 20 -30.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 4, 2013)

Just so you know, Madagascar Rosewood and Bois De Rose are actually different members of the Dalbergia family.

Michael T Shue Studios Wood Blog: Madagascar Rosewood (Dalbergia Baronii)

Michael T Shue Studios Wood Blog: Bois De Rose (Dalbergia Maritima)

Hopefully you actually have Bois de Rose. Prettier in my opinion at least. Madagascar has about half a dozen Dalbergia/Rosewoods.


----------

